# kau po ba si?



## cure07

Hi,

Could somebody provide me with a translation of this sentence, please?

"kau po ba si Smith?"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salita

Is this a tagalog text message? If it is, then it should be: 

_Kayo po ba si Smith?_
Are you Smith?

The word _kayo_ was probably abbreviated as kau (kah-yu).


----------



## panjabigator

This is definitely not Hindi.


----------



## Qcumber

cure07 said:


> "kau po ba si Smith?"


*kau / káw* is the abbreviated form of *ikáw*
*Ikáw pô bá si Smith?*
/ you / [respect] / [question] / [personal particle] / Smith /
= Are you Mr. Smith?


----------



## mataripis

Informal You= Ikaw    Formal You= Kayo       1.) Ikaw ba si Smith? = Are you Smith?    2.) Kayo Po ba si (Ginoong) Smith?   = Are you Mr. Smith?   (Po) is a word/expression of politeness.(applicable to your relatives/belonging to same clan)    .In case you speak to someone older than you(not your relative) use (ho') instead (Po').


----------

